# Tutorials/Tips for Wacom Intuos Pro



## Nige' (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey All

First post in here ... be gentle! 

I'm pretty new to LR and now new to Wacom Intuous Pro [_the latter literally new, out of the box this morning_]. I've had a bit of trawl around the interwebs for best set-up for the Wacom [_specifically for LR_ - _which might be different to PS?_], rather than chase my tail ... erm, but I've largely been chasing my tail around the interwebs instead!

So, can anyone actually recommend/link to a known good tutorial/site for such things.

Ta muchly!


----------



## Nige' (Feb 5, 2017)

Well, I can partly answer my own question now. So, in case it helps others:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au_VL_xAHv4
_*Tutorial: Production in Lightroom with Matt Kloskowski *Learn how to save valuable time managing your image production process using various tools in Lightroom together with your ExpressKeys and Radial Menu on your Wacom tablet._

Pretty useful ... but I might need to watch a few times!

Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## baxterbradford (Feb 5, 2017)

I think you can do better than that! I'd recommend using LR and noting what you use most and making a list on paper over several sessions. Then you can think about what you'd prefer to put in what place. If you use PS too, then what commands in that. If any are common, then it makes sense to put them in same place. e.g. my 100% zoom, undo, page up, page down are the same in each (& with exception of last two, same in Capture One too).


----------



## Nige' (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion Baxter.

I think I'll do that, too. It's a kinda cart and horse scenario here, especially given I'm trying to spin two new plates at the same time ... er, if you excuse the mixed metaphor.

I'm currently trying to use the touch controls - while navigating/replying to this message - which is curiously strange. I'm not sure if you make much use of them? Clearly they wouldn't be too much use in LR, though.

But when it comes to using the pen, I think it makes a great deal of sense to repeat the programmable options/locations in potentially similar software ... either that, or my brain might melt! I'm not currently using PS, as I couldn't cope with the thought of three major new things at once. [Before I took a break from processing for a few too many years, I used PSE for everything. I even used a Wacom tablet back then, too - but it feels so different now, and with so many new ways of using it. One way or another, it feels like starting over. Ugh. If only I hadn't taken the enforced sabbatical.]

Anyhoo ... thanks for that.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2017)

My best recommendation is really simple - put your mouse in a drawer for a month.


----------



## Nige' (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Victoria ...

I did see that recommendation from you when I was looking at the site yesterday. I put it into operation today ... kind of ... the mouse isn't in the drawer, it's just out of reach. 

Notwithstanding the temptation - which is somewhat immense right now! - after a few hours on/off today I'm already feeling the benefit... Some benefit... A tiny bit of benefit! It really is like a brain rewiring exercise, eh?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2017)

Nige' said:


> It really is like a brain rewiring exercise, eh?



Yup. And now it feels weird to use a mouse.


----------



## baxterbradford (Feb 6, 2017)

Something I've been trying last few days is new setting for LR with the Wacom pen. The front rocker switch is now set to change the brush into eraser mode. Thus it's simple to correct mistakes when creating a mask.

My Intuos is really old, so don't have the facilities like touch controls of the modern versions. It just has 8 buttons and 2 touch strips. 

Fingers in my ears and eyes closed over the mouse in the drawer policy....!


----------



## Nige' (Feb 7, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yup. And now it feels weird to use a mouse.



I just did something potentially, and equally useful/interesting ...

Although I opted for the small tablet [_and I've noticed the 2017 version only has M and L flavours, albeit the sizes appear to be a middle ground version between the original S, M & L_] I still found the sweeps required for the pen to be quite exaggerated. So, I approximately measured the movement of my mouse, then mapped the pen to the same dimensions on the tablet - surprisingly small [_particularly the vertical access_] - and that already feels more 'normal'.

I haven't used this newly defined area setting in LR yet - just in general play, as it were - but I'm assuming that might not be so intuitive for things like Brush work? Thoughts?

A bit surprised there's no Pointer Speed adjustment in the pen, too? Ideally, I think I'd like to slow it down, just a tad. [_e.g. Precisely locating changes/spelling in writing this text - although I guess that's something that will improve._]


----------

